# lets all thank dick chaney



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

did everyone here about chaney shooting his hunting partner? just great now those gun rights activists have some thing more to b*tch about. i dont understand how these idiots can shoot someone, are they not required to take gun safety? it is people like this that give us sportsmen a bad name.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Nuge> hint - try browsing the other posts, this topic has already been hashed and rehashed.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude: I think you need to scan through the forums here. There are like 2 different posts about this subject...one just down from this one. Check out the politics section as well.

Sorry man, but you are about 42 posts behind.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

yeh i just actually heard about it last night. and actually just registered on here yesterday so i havent had much time to scan, but thanks for notifying me


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

and Welcome to the site BTW


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ot the site nuge !!!:beer: 
Go to eBay and type in "Cheney gun", pretty funny stuff. Doesn't take people long to hop on the money making bandwagon !!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just have to rib ya a little - welcome :welcome:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Cheney is probably old enough that he doesn't have to take hunter's education, or is that just a North Dakota thing to not have to take it if you are an old fart?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Easy there Junior!!!!!!!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ranger_Compact said:


> Cheney is probably old enough that he doesn't have to take hunter's education, or is that just a North Dakota thing to not have to take it if you are an old fart?


 :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :gag:

Just kiddin Ranger

djleye...Hitting close to home isn't she :lol:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ranger> anyone born after 1961, putting the youngest members of that group in their early forties.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with calling some of you old, because I myself have recieved _many_ comments about being young myself. It's called age, and there is nothing different about calling someone young or old. Same difference. I had to use the "old" word somehow to get my point across...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Respect your elders


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wiseman say age is just a numba.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm one of the old farts (62) and yes i've taken it. 1957- the first year it was available in our state. I was 13 and still remember it vividly. We got to go to the range and shoot for the final session. The first time I ever shot an 06. I strongly believe in it. My wife started hunting in her 30's and I had her take it as well as all of our kids.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Besides the certification, I really didn't need hunter's education at all. My dad is a safe hunter, so the only thing I learned from hunter's education, was to _not_ wear a red hankercheif around your neck during turkey season, you will get shot and die...:wink:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

R-C> don't take this the wrong way, but are you really that arrogant? :eyeroll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> R-C> don't take this the wrong way, but are you really that arrogant? :eyeroll:


What would lead you to believe that I'm arrogant?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually I will take it for the first time when my kids get to the point where they need it. I don't think that anyone would be hurt by taking a gun safety class!!!!!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I was born just a fews years back..(Ok 4 decades or so) I had to take hunter safety. Actually it was fun. 1962
My youngest son took it twice, once just to sit in with his friends( he was to young ). And the following year for the real deal...Passed both with flying colors. Even my wife took it even though she dosen't hunt.


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

Careful there, nobody here ever had an accident? Just because you took driver's ed and got a license, didn't keep you from wrecking the car did it?
Not justifying it, but can easily happen to a quail hunter. Should it, nope, but it does happen, this time just happened to be a marquee hunter, and I'm sure he feels terrible about it. But just think, is it safer to hunt with Cheney, or ride in a car with Ted Kennedy? :evil:


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

R-C, are you saying that you never got anything from your hunter safety course? I've been hunting over 50 years, consider myself a safe and ethical hunter and have taught a lot of friends and relatives to shoot and hunt, but I bet I could attend a course tomorrow and still learn plenty. It's a constantly evolving topic. I have a good friend who has taught it for about 15 years. He goes every year for more training. It's better than ever. You should be very grateful to have a Dad who has taught you so much, but you never stop learning.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bones said:


> Careful there, nobody here ever had an accident? Just because you took driver's ed and got a license, didn't keep you from wrecking the car did it?
> Not justifying it, but can easily happen to a quail hunter. Should it, nope, but it does happen, this time just happened to be a marquee hunter, and I'm sure he feels terrible about it. But just think, is it safer to hunt with Cheney, or ride in a car with Ted Kennedy? :evil:


 :withstupid:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

RiveRat, I just said up there ^ the one and only thing I learned from the course.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Every body should be forced to take hunter safety. Then there wouldn't be so many Cheney incidents :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

According to Senator Alan Simpson, another friend and hunting buddy the Vice President is know to be able to take doubles on doves with a stack barrel 28 gauge. You don't become that proficient with a shotgun without a lot of experience. It was a accident pure and simple. One that could just as easily happen to any of you or I regardless of hunter safety.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I really did not want to comment on this subject again, I just enjoy following what all is being said !!!
I would like to say, I would not object to ND requiring every one of us to recertifying at least every 5 years with a hunters education course. That may keep some undesirable's from being able to get a license or tags. The people that will not take the time to recertify?
As I touch on this subject, I am not saying Cheney is senile or implying it. 
But honestly, our elders have to go in and recertify for their privilege to drive, should we not have to recertify for our privilege to shoot and bear arms? Seems like a no brainier to me.....just my thoughts?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry fat fingered it


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I dunno Mossy, I didn't take the course and I've only been shot a couple times hunting with people that did take the course. Nothing is 100%. 

Life is over out here on the prairie when you can no longer drive. I would imagine we will always be able to shoot skunks and other possibly rabid critters even without a license or government training.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

R-C, I read your post, you learned something to make you safer around other hunters, but you're saying that you did'nt learn anything to make other hunters safer around you, such as dealing with target fixation?


----------

